# Which weapon?



## comiso90 (Aug 1, 2008)

Which weapon is doing this slice and dice? The rounds seem to be coming from the far left but that would make a pretty large wing.
??????


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 1, 2008)

AH-64 Apache 30mm cannon


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 1, 2008)

The gun seems far off to the left and the angle seems extreme.. .. almost like its from another ship.

.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 1, 2008)

Likely an artifact of the extreme magnification and the focal plane of the camera being offset from the boresight of the cannon. That would be my guess since the recoil is translated to the video (i.e., common airframe). The two are about, what say... 8 feet or so apart for extreme port or starboard engagements?


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks for the assesment. My guess was an Apache with 30mm but I didnt consider the depth of field distortion with the magnification. It must have been a wide angle lens too? It still seems way far out to the left...

.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 12, 2008)

Hollow Charge projectiles, really nasty.

M230 Automatic Gun


----------



## SoD Stitch (Aug 12, 2008)

The only other a/c it could've been was the AC-130U, with the new(er) 25mm GAU-12 cannon; the caption said "Air Force At Work", not "Army At Work", so it could be an AC-130U. The only other gun camera footage I've ever seen like this was footage from AC-130's at work in Afghanistan; in several videos, they used mostly incendiary 40mm Bofors rounds. Devastating! Took out people, vehicles AND buildings.

Also, if the a/c was moving (entirely possible, especially if it was an AC-130), that would account for the off-set of the gun vis-a-vis the gun camera.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 12, 2008)

The GAU-12 is a 5 barrel rotary cannon.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPXDbpGfrps_

Not what was in the pic. And definitely not a 40mm Bofors. Much too slow in cyclic rate.


----------



## Grampa (Aug 13, 2008)

Agreed, for me it definitivt must be the M230 Automatic Gun because there a clue to it if you look at the bottoms right on the screen there a data of how mutch round it carried. It fired 2 2sec. burst each whit 20 rounds and the M230 fire's 600-650 rounds per min. and whit an simple calculation, 20 rounds / 2 sec * 60 sec and you got 600 rounds in 1min.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Aug 13, 2008)

Grampa said:


> Agreed, for me it definitivt must be the M230 Automatic Gun because there a clue to it if you look at the bottoms right on the screen there a data of how mutch round it carried. It fired 2 2sec. burst each whit 20 rounds and the M230 fire's 600-650 rounds per min. and whit an simple calculation, 20 rounds / 2 sec * 60 sec and you got 600 rounds in 1min.



I noticed that the second twenty-round burst was pretty much wasted; the targets were already pretty well down with the first burst. Guess they wanted to make sure no one got away!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 13, 2008)

Sure looked like nothing of importance left that scene. Souls. Bits of scrotum. Some bones. Maybe some brains. But not much else.


----------

